# Breech Plug - Vent Liner Project



## Sabotloader

Well since I retired again! and I am suppose to have more time - I tackled my next project... installing a Savage type vent liner in a Breech Plug - preferrably a BP that has been burned out. I got a selection of vent liners from Grouse last week.

Problem... I do not have any burned out BP's like that so I took a brand new Omega BP to a friends Machine Shop - explained to him my problem and my thoughts and he said lets go do it.

I thought he would take it to a drill press and complete the work, but he chose to put it on a lathe as he wanted every thing to be parrallel and he wanted to match the contour of the bottom of the Vent liner with a simular detent in the bottom of the breech plug.

After he took his measurements and got the information he needed he chucked the BP and went to work. It actually took him longer to chuck up the BP than it did to create the VL pocket in the BP, drill out the flash channel, then run a 10/32 tap in the new flash channel. He estimated the next one would take him 15 minutes - start to finish. I am still sure you could do almost as well on a good drill press - think Lee proved that.

The flash hole in the 'Domed' Lehigh liner is .032 and the one in the flat Savage is very very close to the same. I am actually thinking the domed liner might provide less blow back.

Now, if the weather would cool down I would run out to the farm and give it a try. Might be a few days. But I am convinced this is the way to salvage BP's - buying vent liners is a lot cheaper than buying BP's.

If this works as well as I think it might grab a new Knight plug and do the same thing...

Here are some pictures of the project...










Hope this helps explain the project....


----------



## Plainsman

Sabotloader, thanks for the pictures. At first when you talked flash hole I thought you were talking about flintlocks. That stuck in my brain so I couldn't understand the rest. Once I seen the picture it was like a 2X4 up side the head. Now it soaks in. It's not that you didn't word everything right, I just got hung up on the first part with flash hole. My mistake.

I think your absolutely right about the domed plug giving less blow back. I have about five traditional, but just bought a Thompson Center Triumph two days ago. It has a concave area rather than flat or domed. I wonder if they didn't do that to lower pressure around the perimeter. It seals with steel pressure rings, and the breech plug requires only 1/4 by fingers and is removable with your fingers. Darn fast to clean.

I think in a rifle like an Omega the domed area around the flash hole would be the way to go. I think for the fast remove breach plug like Thompson Center has they did the right thing. If you have ever looked into the mechanics of an explosion for demolition purposes you evidently understand the ideas behind focused explosive pressures. What your saying goes right along with all those thoughts.


----------



## alleyyooper

The Remington 700 has a cupped BP so if it was domed you figure it would have a bit less blow back?

How soon before you do and expermint on the 700's BP?

 Al


----------



## Sabotloader

*Yooper*

Never though about the Rem because the nipple and flash hole are separate of the breech plug...

Which nipple are you using? Are you shooting the percussion nipple or a 209 nipple?

I use the Canadian 209 Nipple that extends all the way through the breech plug almost into the powder and is very easy on blow back. The Remington 209 Nipple is extremly dirty and you get a lot of blowback just because the sides of the nipple are wide open.

I think a convex Lehigh vent liner could be installed but then some sort of nipple modification would also be invoved.

let me know - mike


----------



## alleyyooper

I'm useing the Canadian 209 adptor in the 54 cal and the standard Remington # 11 nipple in the 50 cal.

Hadn't thought about the nipples running nearly to the end of the BP.

 All


----------



## Sabotloader

*yooper*

if you can still find a TC nipple for the Black Diamond.. just second... it is still out there. See if you can find a TC Flame thrower nipple - it will reach almost all the way through the breech plug and it should reduce blowback...

I have 3 of them but they are all musket cap nipples - if you want let me know - i'll send your way.

http://www.tcarms.com/store/flame-throw ... -7237.html


----------



## alleyyooper

Thanks for the offer Mike. Since I bough the bolt tear down tool and polish the striker I have had really good ignetion with the # 11 caps. I do have a musket cap nipple but never cared for it for some reason.

 Al


----------

